# BSNL night unlimited automated download solution - free software "Auto-Connect"



## dexter_darklab (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi ! I am user of bsnl home 500 C plan and for automating my night download tasks during the free times, I have coded this software " Auto connect ". It have been through many developmental stages and this version have been in use since a while. It includes features like -

> wake up from sleep.
> Dial the internet (or) Reboot modem.
> Run the download manager (or) Torrent client.
> Close the download client
> Disconnect internet (or) Reboot modem.
> Shut down the computer.

*pcgyaan.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/screenhunter_02-jun-14-18-59.gif​
* Stores the task timings for easy repeatability.
* Supports both always ON and dial up connections.
* Single Window easy interface.
* Supports Windows 7 as well.
* Can be set to run daily.

Download​


----------

